# Mouse Cursor not visible when streaming a game in fullscreen



## Seppl (Jul 23, 2020)

I have the following problem.

When I try to play Minecraft in full screen and stream it, I can't see the mouse cursor, but in the steam it is visible. Does anyone have an idea how I can solve the problem?


----------



## none (Jul 25, 2020)

Seppl said:


> I have the following problem.
> 
> When I try to play Minecraft in full screen and stream it, I can't see the mouse cursor, but in the steam it is visible. Does anyone have an idea how I can solve the problem?


are you using game capture right?


----------



## none (Jul 25, 2020)

none said:


> are you using game capture right?


if you're using game capture check the box that says capture cursor


----------



## Seppl (Jul 25, 2020)

Its on, but its not working :(


----------



## Seppl (Jul 25, 2020)

The cursor is visible in the stream but on my screen i dont see it. Only the viewer can see the cursor or i on the preview screen.


----------



## Lctobe (Mar 19, 2021)

hey i have the same problem with Seppl, i was streaming minecraft and when i started the stream i can't see my mouse cursor but the stream does


----------



## Noxh GzG (Apr 5, 2021)

hi a have the exact same think i also dont know why my cursor is not showing on my screen?


----------



## SlimeySeal (May 13, 2021)

I am having this issue as well. Much need help with this as I have no clue about OBS really.


----------



## Hyper Boi (Jun 16, 2021)

I´m having the same issue... I use Lunar Client and no matter what I do ( game capture, screen capture, display capture) my cursor just vanishes... I have the option in settings and in the captures done so that my cursos is visible but it still isn´t...


----------



## PotatoSlop (Jun 29, 2021)

Which your capture method to DXGI Desktop Duplication, From what I can tell it works at least for me.


----------



## Pavleee (Mar 8, 2022)

SlimeySeal said:


> I am having this issue as well. Much need help with this as I have no clue about OBS really.


i have same problem with csgo did you find fix?


----------



## GanglesXIII (Apr 12, 2022)

Seems to have something to do with window capture above Game capture for me, I hid window cap and cursor was again visible


----------



## luniur (Aug 19, 2022)

For me, I had another source visible which was a window capture of spotify, once i removed it my cursor was visible again


----------



## githuboauthdoesntwork (Nov 14, 2022)

Is there a fix for this that does not involve hiding every other source you want on top of your game? This isn't really a solution


----------



## githuboauthdoesntwork (Nov 14, 2022)

I fixed it by changing the capture method on the window source to BitBlt and now mouse cursor is visible in game.


----------



## GhostkillerS695 (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi I have also fixed my problem all you need to do is have game capture on instead of display capture. If this does not work for you guys I'm sorry it works for me.


----------

